# Nowcasting



## covenant (14 Mai 2008 às 12:46)

Boa tarde a todos
Ontem ao conversar no MSN com um amigo de longa data que reside em Chiba - Japão, constatei uma coisa que me deixou curioso.
Eram sensivelmente 21h hora dele quando eu lhe pergunto a que horas ele ia para casa. Ele disse-me que ia as 23horas pois era quando iria parar de chover pois não tinha trazido guarda-chuva. Eu fiquei... O quê??!! 
Eles lá sabem a previsão com intervalos de 4 horas.  
http://www.tenki.jp/rdr/r45_1.html

Nós aqui em Portugal, temos forma de saber previsões mais detalhas e não em intervalos de 12 horas?

Obrigado,


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2008 às 12:59)

*Re: Previsão no Japão*



covenant disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> Ontem ao conversar no MSN com um amigo de longa data que reside em Chiba - Japão, constatei uma coisa que me deixou curioso.
> Eram sensivelmente 21h hora dele quando eu lhe pergunto a que horas ele ia para casa. Ele disse-me que ia as 23horas pois era quando iria parar de chover pois não tinha trazido guarda-chuva. Eu fiquei... O quê??!!
> Eles lá sabem a previsão com intervalos de 4 horas.
> ...




Se quiseres confiar nos modelos podes ter previsão de 3 em 3 horas no caso do GFS por exemplo e nos muitos sites que fazem previsão e se baseiam no GFS ou outros modelos. Mas melhor do que previsão (forecasting) o teu amigo não estaria simplesmente a acompanhar dados no satélite ou radar (nowcasting) ? É que é mais certo do que confiar em previsão nesse tipo de situação de curto prazo. Planear por exemplo uma saída ou uma viagem um pouco mais tarde ou um pouco mais cedo para não apanhar alguma chuva ou temporal é uma coisa que qualquer pessoa ao fim de alguma prática de observação faz sem grandes dificuldades mesmo aqui em Portugal. Se acompanhares com regularidade o forum vais aprendendo aos poucos a fazê-lo.


----------



## covenant (14 Mai 2008 às 14:57)

*Re: Previsão no Japão*

Exactamente. Voltei a falar com ele e ele disse-me que acompanha o radar (nowcasting).
Podes ajudar-me neste campo? Onde posso obter mais informações sobre isto que eu desconhecia?
Um abraço, e obrigado


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2008 às 15:51)

*Re: Previsão no Japão*



covenant disse:


> Exactamente. Voltei a falar com ele e ele disse-me que acompanha o radar (nowcasting).
> Podes ajudar-me neste campo? Onde posso obter mais informações sobre isto que eu desconhecia?
> Um abraço, e obrigado



Ora bem. Eu vou falar-te no básico pois estas coisas só com a prática de observação é que começas a aprender as coisas, e convem também ires tendo alguns conhecimentos pelo menos básicos de meteorologia pois ajuda-te a perceberes o que vês nas imagens. Não tenho hipotese de fazer agora uma explicação alongada sobre isto tudo.

*Satélite*
Começando no satélite, tens por exemplo este site:
http://sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp
http://sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=eu
Neste tipo de imagens animadas tens actualizações de 15 em 15 minutos e com um atraso da última em cerca de 10m. Permite-te ver que nuvens ou sistemas se aproximam ou se formam, e teres também uma noção de que tipo de nuvens são. Daí a necessidade de perceberes também um pouco de meteorologia. Além da imagem do tipo "visível", apenas diurna, tens também imagens de IR (infravermelho). Clica no site que te indiquei no "olho" vermelho. Pelas imagens de IR vês a altura das nuvens, quanto mais branco, mais altas são (tem a ver com a temperatura, quanto mais alta a nuvem mais fria ela é e mais branca aparece nestas imagens). Mas esta parte já exige algum conhecimento de meteorologia pois é preciso saber que tipo de nuvens altas são, se são convectivas ou não, etc, e isso tens mesmo que aprender aos poucos, pois entenderes todo o quadro sinóptico ajuda-te a descodificares o que vês. 

*Radar*
O radar seria mais fácil para alguém sem conhecimentos, só que temos um problema grave.
Só agora reparei na tua localização, na Maia, e estás na região com pior cobertura de radar que existe em Portugal. Aí, na Madeira e Açores são para a Meteorologia nacional uma especie de cidadãos de 3ª categoria. Não têm radar. Mesmo o nordeste sem cobertura nacional está um pouco melhor porque tem cobertura não perfeita mas razoável dos radares espanhois. Dentro de poucos anos haverá um radar aí próximo mas agora não há.

Pelo que estás bastante limitado. Dependendo das condições, por vezes o radar de Coruche é útil pelo menos para perceber alguma aproximação vinda de sul:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp

e o radar espanhol de algo vindo de norte:

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar#animacion
http://www2.aemet.es/web/infmet/radar/radarre.html (radar regional, clicar em Corunha)


Mas de radares nenhuma das soluções é obviamente perfeita para ti, mas se aprenderes um pouco sobre isto tudo consegues desenrascar-te apesar das limitações. O radar mostra-te a intensidade da precipitação. Por exemplo se aparecem cores vermelhas ou roxas, está a chover torrencialmente, ou mais provável, está a cair granizo nalguma trovoada mais intensa.

Quer em satélite quer em radar tens que estar atento à direcção e tipo de nuvens daí que as funcionalidades de animação temporal das imagens sejam muito úteis. Tem atenção que as horas indicadas são UTC e como estamos em horário de Verão tens que adicionar uma hora aqui no continente. Nas imagens de satélite a actualização é de 15 em 15 minutos mas no radar é apenas de 30 em 30 minutos. Estamos em Portugal e eles lá sabem porque é que gastam o dinheiro no radar mas só nos dão imagens com estes intervalos demasiado longos. Mas já foi pior, pelo menos hoje tem pouco atraso na saída da última imagem, uns 10-15 minutos, pode ser que um dia alguém finalmente se lembre também de aumentar a regularidade das actualizações.

E como já disse, há determinadas situações que exigem conhecimento sobre o que se está a passar. Se por exemplo existir instabilidade só com alguma experiência de observação é que acabas por perceber por exemplo que em determinado local se está a formar uma trovoada ainda na fase inicial e para onde se dirige, se for uma situação tipo frontal,etc,etc. Imagina uma trovoada por exemplo. Na fase inicial não vais ver nada no radar porque o radar mostra a precipitação. Mas no satélite se vires determinada nuvem num dia com instabilidade já consegues desconfiar que ali se está a formar uma trovoada que não aparece ainda no radar. 

*Descargas*
Em situações de trovoadas também podes seguir a progressão das tempestades observando as descargas.

O produto do IM acaba por também por não ter qualquer utilidade para nowcasting:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp

O da AEMET em Espanha é um pouco melhor, mas também não é perfeito:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos

E com o tempo haverá alternativas como a rede que o Meteoclimatic está a construir, mas até ao momento não temos detectores em Portugal, como podes ler neste tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/boltek-nexstorm-2124-new-post.html


Aprender tudo isto não é nada dificil, aqui no forum nós todos aprendemos imenso só observando e falando uns com os outros.


----------



## filipept (14 Mai 2008 às 16:23)

Além de todas as ferramentas que o Vince já referiu e que estão mais proximas, e são excelentes depois de aprendermos a lidar com elas, penso que o meteoblue (meteoblue.ch) é muito bom no curto prazo, tem no site uma opção de "myMap server" (que requer log in) onde podes ter muita informação hora a hora, podendo também selecionar a zona no mapa que te interessa, até mesmo regional. 
Exemplo:
 precipitação acumulada para as 18h(UTC) aqui no MInho (poderia ainda reduzir mais o mapa)




Probabilidade de precipitação (0.1mm)




O problema: vizualizações limitadas no modo grátis, no entanto ainda dá para bastantes vizualizações.

P.s: atenção ao fuso horário


----------



## covenant (14 Mai 2008 às 20:09)

>> Vince: Muito obrigado pela excelente explicação. Irei consultar atentamente todos os links que me indicaste e aprender mais sobre este assunto que me está a despertar bastante interesse.
Não fazia ideia que a Maia estivesse assim tão mal. Sempre pensei o contrário visto termos aqui o Aeroporto Sá Carneiro tão perto.

>> filipept: Obrigado pelo link que me deste. Parece igualmente útil, vou explorar com mais atenção


----------



## psm (14 Mai 2008 às 21:11)

Venho agradecer também porque o site do eumesat bloqueou, e agora já pude ver imagens de satelite,falei para o IM e disseram que fizeram um "upgrade" para haver melhor resolução e ter imagens de 5 em 5 minuto e que depois deu alguns problemas.
foi a melhor explicação que pude dar.


----------

